# iPhone questions



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey,

couple questions...my daughter-in-law got a new iPhone and she and I were just playing with it.

Question #1--to use Facetime, do both devices have to be on a WiFi network?  Or, is it because I have an iPod Touch?

Question #2--shouldn't her keybaord rotate?  I checked, and the orientation wasn't locked (and she could get images to rotate, just not the keyboard).

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes and yes.

Facetime works with wifi.  It's supposed to work with the Touch, but it will need to have the camera on the front (don't know if the Touch always had a camera on the front).

And yes, the keyboard should rotate (assuming the app will allow rotation).  But assuming it's a new iPhone, it should rotate for messaging and email.  Not all apps allow rotation, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> Facetime works with wifi. It's supposed to work with the Touch, but it will need to have the camera on the front (don't know if the Touch always had a camera on the front).
> 
> And yes, the keyboard should rotate (assuming the app will allow rotation). But assuming it's a new iPhone, it should rotate for messaging and email. Not all apps allow rotation, though.


Yes, we were able to get Facetime to work with WiFi. She is hoping to be able to keep in touch with her daughter at college (not with me so much ). But she'll need to be somewhere where she is connected to WiFi to use the FaceTime. So, when she's at home (or I guess at work), etc. (I'm the resident geek for the family, especially since her older daughters are now away at college...)

Another friend was asking about it, too, who just got an iPhone. I don't think he has WiFi at home. Though I do think he has a device that will let him create a WiFi hotspot...

The DIL was trying to add me to her contact list and couldn't get the keyboard to rotate. Maybe that app doesn't have it?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The DIL was trying to add me to her contact list and couldn't get the keyboard to rotate.  Maybe that app doesn't have it?
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm, I just checked mine and the Contacts did rotate, including the keyboard. That's a headscratcher...


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Once in a while, my keyboard stops rotating. A reboot always fixes it. Also, sometimes shaking the iPhone a little bit helps too.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, you might try a restart. I do that several times a month on my iPod touch in the (probably) totally unjustified hope that it might clear things out and keep it running better.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's my daughter-in-law's phone.  I'll let her know about the tips here..she just got the thing...  She did spend some time with her daughter/our granddaughter yesterday, perhaps she got some help there...  

Betsy


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey,
> 
> couple questions...my daughter-in-law got a new iPhone and she and I were just playing with it.
> 
> ...


As Meemo said some apps won't allow the keyboard to rotate. When you say you checked the orientation and it wasn't locked, did you hit the home button twice to bring up the running apps and then slide your finger from left to right to bring up the play menu. On the left side of that menu is an orientation button. Make sure that is not locked in portrait mode.

Carol


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have also noticed that if I have too many things open in the background the phone starts acting weird.  I usually just close the apps in the background and things are back to normal.  Maybe she can try that?


----------

